# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Опять про pagefile.sys

## carah

Сто раз уже было про pagefile, все равно хочу уточнить
Почему с моими 390 мб оперативки pagefile весит ДВА ГИГА?
И почему он присутствует на двух виртуальных винтах? 
на С в два гига, на D - один гиг. Можно-ли второй-то удалить?

Заранее благодарю.

----------


## carah

Ну попутно что эта иконка возле темы значит? Тема перемещена?

----------


## yura2603

> Сто раз уже было про pagefile, все равно хочу уточнить
> Почему с моими 390 мб оперативки pagefile весит ДВА ГИГА?
> И почему он присутствует на двух виртуальных винтах? 
> на С в два гига, на D - один гиг. Можно-ли второй-то удалить?
> 
> Заранее благодарю.


Вопрос сразу, У тебя две системы стоит, или одна , если одна то что это за виртуальные жёсткие диски, подробнее, что за винты :)
у меня стоит три системы, на 3-х HHD и каждый pagefile отдельно на каждом HHD

----------


## bobuch

где-то в реестре мона выставить обнуление подкачки при перезагрузке.
100 пудово это умеет XPEditor. Пункт называется "Очищать содержимое пейджфайла при выключении"

добро лежит тут:
_http://www.belichi.kiev.ua/file_exchanger/showrecent.php

----------


## volondai

поставь оперативы 512 или более и в свойствах компа укажи на все диски " без фаила подкачки" на всех дисках что у тебя есть, потом если автоматом не удалится поработай ручками.  имея 512 оперативы он вообще не нужен.
если не знаешь как это сделать лучше попроси спеца.

----------


## KRen

Открой св-ва ситемы вкладка дополнительно, в разделе Быстродействие\кнопка параметры, в открывшемся окне вкладка дополнительно\кнопка изменить. А там уже можешь рулить этими файлами как хошь. А очистку файла перед перезагрузкой ставить не стоит, это тормозит выключение\перезагрузку компа. Очистка требуется, если только из соображений параноидальной безопасности, а на домашнем компе это редко кому нужно.

----------


## Nep

скажу своё веское мяу...

2Гб свопфайла - это то, что надо...
вполне нормальных размер с учётом развития .NET и прочих приложений, жрущих память больше, чем 100 свиней съедает комбикормов за день...

----------


## KRen

Полностью с тобой согласен.
Ксати, люди советуют держать файл подкачки на другом диске (именно диске, не разделе). Так что те, у кого несколько харддрайвов могут попробовать.

----------


## SMARTER

> скажу своё веское мяу...
> 
> 2Гб свопфайла - это то, что надо...
> вполне нормальных размер с учётом развития .NET и прочих приложений, жрущих память больше, чем 100 свиней съедает комбикормов за день...


Точно! Но я пока держу 1 ГЭБЭ, так как у мну катастрофическая нехватка фри-спэйса на ЖЭ-диске.:)

----------


## SMARTER

И ишшо. Всегда устанавливайте минимальный размер равный максимальному(в смысле выбирайте опцию установить размер вручную(хотя разрабы просят этого не делать, но этот вариант зе-бэст)). Это приведет к тому что ваш файл подкачки не будет вести себя как гармошка: т.е. будет всегда указанного размера.

----------


## fomton

SMARTER прав, минимальный и максимальный размеры надо делать равными, величиной в 1.5 ОЗУ. Это уже стало правилом.

----------

